# 1907 Pierce Service Bike Restored, was on EBAY



## gkeep (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi All,

Wanted to start separate post on this bike to save the photos for reference and post the additional comments from the seller who apparently had his first sale screwed up by idiots
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1907-Men-039-s-Pierce-034-Service-Model-034-Restored-to-the-highest-standard-/112894935639?nma=true&si=SPoYqKyRU5avjQrtE61nEY%2BnFbs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.
Sorry I'm so ignorant when it comes to moving photos over from EBay...





Beautiful restoration to my untrained eye. The comments he posted on the second attempt to sell the bike are below. Too bad this sort of thing goes on in our bike community. Have a great weekend everyone.

*THIS IS A RE-LISTING BROUGHT ABOUT BY THE ORIGINAL WINNING "HIGH BIDDER" BEING A SCAMMER WITH NO INTENTION OF ACTUALLY PURCHASING THIS BICYCLE. *

*THE SCAMMER'S  NAME IS LOU MAKRIGIANNIS AND HE LIVES IN SOMERVILLE, MASSACHUSETTS AND HE HAS BEEN BANNED FROM BIDDING ON ANY OF MY LISTINGS - FOREVER.*

*AS A RESULT OF THE ABOVE COMMENT I JUST LEARNED THAT THE SECOND BIDDER BEHIND MR. MAKRIGIANNIS, MR. ROCCO BELCASTRO IS ALSO A SCAMMER WHO NEVER HAD ANY INTENTION OF BUYING THIS BICYCLE. BETWEEN THE 2 OF THEM THEY BID THE PRICE UP TO $6,245. AND THEN DISAPPEARED.  HOWEVER I'VE LEARNED FROM ANOTHER EBAY SELLER THAT MR. BELCASTRO  DID THE SAME THING TO HIM ON ANOTHER BICYCLE ON EBAY JUST LAST WEEK. THIS SELLER WAS ABLE TO CONTACT BELCASTRO BY PHONE WHO WAS RUDE, AND ABUSIVE TO HIM USING DISGUSTING LANGUAGE.  BELCASTRO'S EBAY ACCOUNT NAME IS: gabriellbelcastr0 AND HE LIVES IN VIRGINIA.  MAKRIGIANNIS'S ACCOUNT NAME IS: muslebikemuseum. AND HUS ADDRESS IS: 111ELM STREET, SOMERVILLE, MASSACHUSETTS.*

*BEWARE OF DOING ANY BUSINESS WITH THESE TWO EBAY MEMBERS. YOU WOULD DO WELL TO BLOCK THEM FROM BIDDING ON ANY ITEMS YOU WANT TO SELL AND TO NOTIFY EBAY IF YOU FIND THEM BIDDING ON ITEMS YOU ARE ALSO INTERESTED IN BIDDING ON. ETHICAL EBAY USERS MUST STAND TOGETHER TO PREVENT THESE CLOWNS FROM RUINING A GREAT OPEN MARKET WHERE WE CAN BUY, SELL, AND BID CONFIDENTLY.*

*I REGRET HAVING TO INCLUDE THIS TYPE OF INFORMATION ON THIS LISTING PAGE BUT I'M CONVINCED THAT BOTH EBAY'S BUYERS AND SELLERS NEED TO EXPOSE THESE UNSCRUPULOUS SCAMMERS WHENEVER  THEY COME ACROSS THEM.  WE NEED TO FLUSH THESE CREEPS INTO THE OPEN AND OUT  FROM BEHIND THE PROTECTIVE SHEILD THAT EBAY'S PRIVACY POLICIES AFFORDS THEM. *


----------



## gkeep (Apr 8, 2018)

Update: I sent the seller an email asking about the date and serial # for the bike. He didn't have the serial # handy but he had photos at his shop. The bike was sold to a collector in southern California ans is on its way there.


----------



## gben (May 27, 2018)

That is pretty weird. I wonder what their motivation was. There is a possibility those two nut-bags are working together for some reason. 

  I think when the bike eventually sold it went for about $3500? 

   I would probably never buy a restored bicycle, as I simply would not trust most to do the job properly. Making something shiny does not mean it is done well or correctly. In any mature genre of antiques collecting the most valuable examples are those that are original and not restored. Educated collectors look for old furniture, motorcycles, automobiles etc. that are in preserved original condition. 

    Once something has been through a restoration-mill and has had all of it's original finish erased and often a number of original parts swapped out then it is no longer a trustworthy historical document or example of the past.  I have a pretty nice original old Pierce Arrow bicycle, and I would never restore it, repaint any of it or re-plate etc. any of it, and I would not sell it to anyone who had plans to do so or a history of doing that to TOC bicycles.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jun 24, 2018)

And the smoke and mirrors continues. For those of you who feared you missed your chance, this Pierce is again available on feebay with a starting bid of $17.02. Go to description and then declares it's buy it now for..... Ha!!! As fast as I posted this warning the seller was shut down. Knew something smelled.

John Deere tractors, Italian violins, backhoe, trek carbons, scuba helmets, saxophones, you name it folks.... All for the price of breakfast for two, with bids being placed. When you went into description there was the same buy it now arrangement. The same buy it now price was listed whether you were buying a Les Paul or a Kubota.  I went into sellers feedback and items in no way reflected current offers, just a lot of nickel dime GM car parts.

If it smell like poop, it's probably poop.


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 5, 2021)

This scam seems to still be active


----------

